# Article on DRI in Investors Business Daily



## Karen G (May 29, 2014)

Here's the article.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2014)

*Selling Timeshares Without Building Any Timeshare Resorts.*

The company discovered that moving paper is quicker & easier & cheaper than moving concrete & steel & bricks & mortar, etc. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## artringwald (May 29, 2014)

Is there a new commercial on YouTube? I couldn't find it.


----------



## hvsteve1 (May 30, 2014)

I like the way one of their "experts" is the guy who runs one of those outfits that will charge you "one to three times the annual maintenance fee plus closing costs" then turn around and sell the week for a dollar on Ebay.


----------



## MattC (May 30, 2014)

*IBD Story on Diamond Resorts Vacation Club*

INVESTOR'S BUSINESS DAILY (IBD) printed an article in their "The New America" section on Diamond Resorts Vacation Club (DRII).

Here is the link:

http://news.investors.com/business-...onal-vacation-owners-club-aims-for-growth.htm

I post this for information only.

MattC


----------



## dougp26364 (May 30, 2014)

A 6.5% loan default and 3.5% MF default seems relatively low. Their sales model must be pretty good if they plan on increasing their sales force 5%.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2014)

*Razzle-Dazzle & Ballyhoo.*




dougp26364 said:


> Their sales model must be pretty good if they plan on increasing their sales force 5%.


It takes a whole crowd of high-pressure timeshare sellers to twist all those arms & sling all that baloney. 

Meanwhile, nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- & that goes for DRI points right along with all the rest. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SeattleAl (Jun 8, 2014)

$7.66 per point? Who in their right mind is going to pay that?

The strategy is to quote that rate to the mark, and when the mark says GTH, they come back with half that, and the mark is more likely to bite.

If the mark still doesn't bite, the closer will come out and make a final offer once he is softened up appropriately. But the final offer will be much lower than $7.66 a point.


----------

